# Greenberg Show in Atlanta this weekend/Georgia Garden Raiway Society



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will set up our show layout this weekend at the Greenberg Train Show at the Cobb Galleria (10-4 both days). Stop by the layout and say 'Howdy' if in the area.


----------

